# Läng Profibus DP



## Kleissler (28 Januar 2005)

Hallo

ich habe einen Profibus DP mit der Länge von ca. 250m und der Geschwindigkeit 187,5 kbit/s laufen.
Nun möchte ich den bestehenden Bus über einen Repeter(6ES7972-0AA01-0XA0) um ca. 250m verlängern.

Bestehende HW: 412-2DP / 5 x ET200 / 3 x PP17

Ist das ein Problem oder wie lang kann ich den Bus mit dieser Geschwindigkeit ausbauen?


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2005)

Bei 187,5 Kbit/s ist die max. Buslänge 1000m.


----------



## Kleissler (28 Januar 2005)

*Buslänge*

Danke


----------



## Maxl (31 Januar 2005)

Das schreibt Siemens dazu:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...ction=cssearch&searchinprim=0&nodeid0=4000024


zum Thema Repeater:
- es sind maximal 32 Profibus-Teilnehmer pro Segment zulässig
- die maximale Kabellänge gilt pro Segment ohne Repeater
- es sind maximal 9 Repeater hintereinander zulässig

Theoretisch würden sich bei 187,5kbit/s also 10.000 m überbrücken lassen


In der Praxis kann ich nur folgendes empfehlen
- bis 500kbit/s maximal 250 m pro Segment
- bis 1,5mbit/s maximal 120 m pro Segment
- bis 12 mbit/s maximal 75 m pro Segment wobei ich generell von Baudrate > 1,5 mbit/s abrate - und auch noch nie gebraucht habe (auch bei zeitkritischen Anwendungen)


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2005)

*Profibus DP Längenausdehnung des Segments !!*

hallo ,

einen DP Bus über der Definition der Profibusnutzerorganisation zu betrieben ist mit dem Einsetzen von Repeatern bzw. optischen Links auch OLM gennant möglich. Auch da bitte an die Herstellerangaben halten.

Bis 10 Km möglich jenach OLM und LWL Kabel !!


----------



## Ralle (1 Februar 2005)

@Maxl

Ich laß alle Maschinen mit 12mbit/s laufen und nehme sie nur runter, wenn der Bus nicht sauber läuft. Bei zeitkritischen Anwendungen spielt die Busgeschwindigkeit sehr wohl eine Rolle (Servo-Positionen über Profibus auslesen und mit Meßwerten zusammen abspeichern). Bei sauberer Verlegung der Kabel und Einhaltung der Spezifikationen (Kabelbiegungen < 12x Kabeldurchmesser, Kabellänge etc. gab es bisher nur selten Probleme. In ungünstgen Umgebungen (EMV) kann es aber schon sein, daß der Bus langsamer laufen muß, um stabil genug zu sein.


----------



## Maxl (1 Februar 2005)

Unter Einhaltung der Spezifikationen und bei absolut getrennter Kabelverlegung ist sicher nie mit Problemen zu rechnen.

Ich habe im vergangenen Jahr allerdings sehr gemischte Erfahrungen mit dem Profibus gemacht.
Hauptproblem waren meist Öfen, die auf Rundtischen stehen, bei denen die Ofenheizungen und die Busleitungen durch die gleichen Drehdurchführungen durchmüssen; und auch Zündleitungen für Gasbrenner, die nicht mindestens 1,5m von den Busleitungen entfernt verlaufen.

Als Konsequenz wird bei uns Profibus generell mit max. 1,5 Mbit/s und maximalen Stranglängen von 100 - 150 m eingesetzt.
UND: bei größeren Installationen werden generell alle Teilnehmer außerhalb des Schaltschrankes über Diagnose-Repeater betrieben.


----------

